# TicTacToe



## Thai Son Nguyen Vo (19. Mrz 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich habe mich erst seit kurzem mit Informatik beschäftigt.
Bin durch Zufall dann auf ein TicTacToe Javascript gestoßen was ich noch nicht richtig verstanden habe bzw. einige Passagen des Quelltextes . Wäre echt super wenn jemand es mir grob erklären könnte was die einzelnen Operatoren und so machen . Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus 
Hier sind die Abschnitte des Quelltextes :

if (spielbrett[Nummereingabe-1].equals(String.valueOf(Nummereingabe))) {
                spielbrett[Nummereingabe-1] = zug;
                if (zug.equals("X")) {
                    zug = "O";
                } else {
                    zug = "X";
                }
                SpielbrettAbbilden();
                gewinner = GewinnerHerausfinden();
            } else {
                System.out.println("Slot-Nummer bereits belegt. Nehme eine andere Nummer:");
                continue;
            }
Hier weis ich zum Beispiel nicht was in der klammer vom ersten if( ) steht und  dann ab dem SpielbrettAbbilden();
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    for (int a = 0; a < 9; a++) {
            if (Arrays.asList(spielbrett).contains(String.valueOf(a+1))) {
                break;
            }
            else if (a == 8) return "unentschieden";
        }

        System.out.println(zug + " sein Zug. Gebe eine Slot-Nummer um " + zug + " einzusetzen.:");
        return null;
Hier verstehe ich gar nichts  
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
static void SpielbrettErstellen() {
        for (int a = 0; a < 9; a++) {
            spielbrett[a] = String.valueOf(a+1);
Hier auch nichts


----------



## httpdigest (19. Mrz 2019)

Thai Son Nguyen Vo hat gesagt.:


> Bin durch Zufall dann auf ein TicTacToe *Javascript* gestoßen...


Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht _JavaScript_ Code, was du da hast, sondern _Java_ Code. Oder meintest du: Ein Java Script. 

Außerdem ist deine Herangehensweise ans Lernen einer Programmiersprache nicht wirklich gut geeignet. Du weißt quasi noch nichts von der Syntax, schnappst dir dann ein Codeschnipsel, und stellst erstmal auf einem Forum eine Frage mit der Bitte um Erläuterung aller Syntaxbestandteile... Nein. Hole dir doch einfach mal ein Java Buch oder google ein wenig ein paar Tutorials.


----------



## Thai Son Nguyen Vo (19. Mrz 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Das ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht _JavaScript_ Code, was du da hast, sondern _Java_ Code. Oder meintest du: Ein Java Script.
> 
> Außerdem ist deine Herangehensweise ans Lernen einer Programmiersprache nicht wirklich gut geeignet. Du weißt quasi noch nichts von der Syntax, schnappst dir dann ein Codeschnipsel, und stellst erstmal auf einem Forum eine Frage mit der Bitte um Erläuterung aller Syntaxbestandteile... Nein. Hole dir doch einfach mal ein Java Buch oder google ein wenig ein paar Tutorials.


Ja ich meinte Java Script  
und ich hab mich dazu auch schon versucht zu belesen nur ist das ist irgendwie zu spezifisch . Ich weis ja grob wofür if und else nötig sind. Zum Beipspiel: [Nummereingabe-1] dazu hab ich nichts gefunden. Bei den anderen Abschnitten versuch ich nochmal zu googlen. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## httpdigest (19. Mrz 2019)

Ich schätze, das ich das Problem, wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man eigentlich suchen sollte, weil man noch kein Wissen hat, um abstrahieren zu können.
Wenn du wortwörtlich nach "[Nummereingabe-1]" suchst, wirst du sicherlich nichts finden. Was du hier siehst, ist eine Array-Indexierung. Und der verwendete Index setzt sich einfach aus der arithmetischen Subtraktion der Zahl in der Variablen `Nummereingabe` und der Zahl 1 zusammen.
Hier hilft dann eigentlich nur, den Weg andersherum zu gehen: Vermeide erstmal, gegebene Codestücke verstehen zu wollen. Stattdessen fange wirklich erstmal mit einem Buch oder Tutorial an, welche dir Schritt für Schritt Syntaxelemente beibringen.


----------



## Thai Son Nguyen Vo (19. Mrz 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Ich schätze, das ich das Problem, wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man eigentlich suchen sollte, weil man noch kein Wissen hat, um abstrahieren zu können.
> Wenn du wortwörtlich nach "[Nummereingabe-1]" suchst, wirst du sicherlich nichts finden. Was du hier siehst, ist eine Array-Indexierung. Und der verwendete Index setzt sich einfach aus der arithmetischen Subtraktion der Zahl in der Variablen `Nummereingabe` und der Zahl 1 zusammen.
> Hier hilft dann eigentlich nur, den Weg andersherum zu gehen: Vermeide erstmal, gegebene Codestücke verstehen zu wollen. Stattdessen fange wirklich erstmal mit einem Buch oder Tutorial an, welche dir Schritt für Schritt Syntaxelemente beibringen.


Ok werd ich machen . Vielen Dank für die weisen Worte


----------



## M.L. (20. Mrz 2019)

Passend zum Tic-tac-Toe gibt der "Clever Programmer" ein Video mit Python zum Thema: 



     (aber auch hier: Grundlagenstudium (egal ob mit Python oder Java))


----------

